# deer hunting



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

ok, so im thinking of going deer hunting this season. i was looking at the youth deer gun season and i think i will go then. 
first, where will i find a plug? the shotgun i will be using holds 5 12 ga rounds and is semi auto. 

second, is camo REALLY necessary? ive heard deer are color blind.

third, where should i go? 

and fourth, the non hunting adult does not need a hunting license right? or is it the other way around?
and if you guys have any tips, i sure could use them, since this is my first time hunting for deer.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

First off I would grab a rule book and start there. It will explain a lot. Camouflage is not necessarily needed but Hunter orange is. You can find shotgun plugs at almost any store that sells guns. There are a ton of good public hunting areas you can see them on the web site.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

For a cheap plug, you can cut a piece of dowell rod or even a pencil down to the right length to restrict the magazine to hold only 2 shells. I don't remember the exact size, but I'm sure you could find it on the internet.
Plenty of blaze orange is always good & the advice to read up on the rules is a must. The law gets very picky during deer gun season, though I've never seen one on youth weekend.
As for where to go, where are you located ??


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i keep forgetting to giv emy location.
akron. NE ohio.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

1) A plug is easily made from any number of things. It depends on the model of the gun what length it should be. The dowel needs to be the length of 2 shells in the largest size that your gun is chambered for. So if your gun holds 5 shells in the 3 inch length your dowel will need to be 6 inches etc etc.

2) Wear a hunter orange vest and hat. Any other clothing just needs to suited for the weather.

3) Ask a deer hunting adult in your area to help you.

4) The accompanying non hunting adult does not require a hunting license. 



> All youth hunting opportunities (except
> the youth waterfowl hunting season) are
> available to any hunters that possess a
> valid youth hunting license. All young
> ...


Source: Page 26 from the hunters reg booklet.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i know about the hunter orange thing. i have a vest for the both of us. i might have to dig my other one up though.
as for where to go, ive thinned out 2 choices.
west branch state park
berlin state park
out of both, which has the largest deer population.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Seeing a lot of deer on West Branch this year. Sent you a PM


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

well, it seems ive hit an inconvenient snag. my dad wont let his prized gun get plugged up. 
what now?


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

That makes no sense as the plug can be installed in about 2 minutes and removed just as easily. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you need to really work on your dad. explane the plug is only temporary and will only be in the gun while hunting. he should brake down and let you use his gun. dont give up to easy unless it will just cause hard feelings. let him read some of our posts. tell him i said its his responsibility to help you get into hunting,LOL. it cant hurt.

you might also check with family and friends about borrowing a gun. if all this fails you will either have to come up with enough money for a cheap gun, or just give up on hunting this year. maby try to save the money to buy a gun before next year. i have an old mossberg 500 i am trying to get a slug barrel for. if you was a family member to me i would loan you my gun. so ask everybody you know. maby someone will have a gun and feel like i do. getting our young men and woman into hunting and fishing is high on my list of things to do.

if my memery serves me right you can pick up an h&r single shot gun for around 100.00. you really only need 1 shot at a time

if it was one of my sons wanting to hunt, i would buy them there own gun if i had to. my oldest son has been using a white muzzleloader for many yrs now. and it was a hand me down from when i bought another gun. the breach plug was getting pretty bad in it. so last year i wanted to get me a cva accura v2, but i didnt have the money to buy 2 of them. so when he opened his christmas present he found a brand new cva accura v2. and im still hunting with my old gun. and i feel o so good, he is very happy. i even gave it to him a couple of weeks early so he could hunt our ml season last year. and the second morning of our ml season he bags a real nice big doe. i feel his success is my success, when were hunting i would rather him or his wife gets a deer more than getting one myself. i have another son that hardley ever hunts. but i bought him a nice ml a few yrs ago. he got to needing money and was going to sell his gun. so my wife buys it off of him, now when he wants to hunt she just loans him her gun.

this may not have been the best way to have handled this. but it lets me hunt with my sons. i have been deer hunting over 30 yrs and have taken as many as 4 deer in the same year, with bow then gun and anterless tags and then our ml season. so its no real big deal when i get a deer, but i do still get excited when hunting and i see a deer. but if my sons and daughter n law didnt hunt with me, i dont think i would still be hunting. spending the time with them is so much more important than killing some old deer.

some day you may have kids of your own that wants to hunt. so its something you need to learn. i didnt have a dad to hunt and fish with when i was growing up. he died at 39 with a heart attack. i was only 4 yrs old. i started fishing with a friend shortly after. but i never started deer hunting untll i was 30. the 1st yr i hunted i borrowed a ml from my father n law and hunted alittle on some private property i got permission to hunt. that was in 81 and i didnt even see a deer. then in 82 i found out a couple of my friends had put in for a drawing to hunt on this wildlife area. i asked if i could hunt with them if i went up and put in for the drawing and got drawn. we all got drawn for the same section. the first morning they put me at this old deadfall in the corner of a field. 

i seen a big doe and 2 yearlings come up by me. but i seen more deer down in the swamp. so i move on my own and have hunted on my own ever sinse. but the second morning i went down in the swamp next to the river. and climbed up in a tree, early that morning i shot my 1st deer with an old savage shotgun my brother had found in the trash with a bent barrel. he put it between the door and facing and bent the barrel back. he sold me the old gun for 40.00 or 50.00 i dont remember for sure. but he did a great job getting it straught. i did end up putting a rear sight on it and using a flat thunb screw for my front sight.

i took a few deer with that old scrap gun before buying a real slug gun. then i sold it to my younger brother for 50.00. and he still had it when he died back in may. then someone went in his house and stole all his guns. i would like to have got that old gun back. and i had gave him a nice savage ml that shoots smokeless powder just to get him to hunt the ml season with me. his daughters had already told me i could have the guns back. but some lowlife in our family decided they could just take them.

but anyway dont give up. keep talking to your dad, and any friends that might have a gun you can use. check with any relatives that you have. if you dont get to hunt this year theres always next year. start saving now for your own gun. you can find some decent old guns at good prices. you just have to have the cash when you find a good deal. good luck and keep us posted. and im sorry i got carried away here. and i wish there was more i could do to help.
sherman


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> well, it seems ive hit an inconvenient snag. my dad wont let his prized gun get plugged up.
> what now?


explain what a plug for the gun is... he obviously thinks its some sort of permanent addition to his gun...its nothin but a piece of wood or plastic...only temporory and does no harm to the gun whatsoever...good luck gettin a deer man!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

If you haven't done so already, you'll need to pass a hunter's education course before you can get your license. 

If possible find someone that knows how to deer hunt, otherwise, you're walking out there blind and not as likely to see any deer.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i did that step like 4 years ago. i already passed the test (98%) and got my license. i also dont have any other relatives that own guns, because most of my family is anti-gun anyway. so i am in a REALLY tight spot.
but, there is some half decent news. i found a shotgun on one of those gun broker type websites. it is a 12 ga single shot for 23 bucks. but people are bidding for it. ive got enough to cover the gun, but i need more for shipping. i have a scope in the martketplace that no one is jumping for, i might just put up my red dot instead.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Be aware that few singles are drilled & tapped for scope mounts unless it's an H&R Ultraslugger. Keep working on your dad & hope he comes around.
If you don't mind me asking, what kind of shotgun does he have ??


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

a browning A500 12 ga.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

That Browning should be a matter of a minute or so to plug / unplug and won't hurt a thing. Nice shotgun, too !!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i dont think he knows that it may be temporary. im going to tell him that and see what he says.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'd bet you could find a video on you tube showing how easy it is to help convince pops to let you use it.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I have to ask does your dad even know his own gun? To know how easy it is to plug and unplug his shotgun.I'm thinking he keeps it the closet and never takes it out to see if it rusted.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ted Dressel said:


> I have to ask does your dad even know his own gun? To know how easy it is to plug and unplug his shotgun.I'm thinking he keeps it the closet and never takes it out to see if it rusted.


he does. he's been hunting since he was a child. but he hasnt been hunting for years. he's a bit old. 67 to be exact. when he still was, those type of laws weren't in effect then. i guess he really does not understand what the laws are now.

but that doesn't matter now. because i had my mom talk to him and he said he will think about it. now i just have to wait.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

there has been a small change in plans. im using a .410 instead of a 12 gauge.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I hope Dad lets you borrow the camera, I wanna see a picture of the deer you get. After reading this thread I need closure.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

no worries, ive got a phone camera that takes exceptional quality video and pictures. just look for some of my pics on this forum and you'll see.
since this is my first time. there may be a chance that i wont get one. but ill just go on sunday if that happens.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> since this is my first time. there may be a chance that i wont get one. .


Agreed....but good luck to you


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

In addition to your hunting license, you'll need an either sex deer permit. Avail online from ODNR website.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

So did you get one?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> there has been a small change in plans. im using a .410 instead of a 12 gauge.


there is another thread going around about using a 410 for deer hunting. there is alot of guys that just doesnt think a 410 is a good choice for deer hunting. i an not really one of them as long as you keep your shots under 50 yrds. once you get out farther than that the bullet loses its power. so try to limit your shots to 50 yrds or less.

be sure to go out and pratice as much as you can. and you can try different brands of shells to see which one shoots the best out of your gun. then sight in with the slugs you plan to hunt with. dont sight in with one brand and then hunt with another brand.

dont worry about wearing hunter orange, worry more about you scent and movement. if a deer doesnt see you move or get your scent then they dont pay any attension to the color orange. or that is my opinion and i have been hunting for over 40 yrs now. if a deer looks at you dont look him in the eyes and dont move. if he doesnt smell you he should go on about his business. but sometimes they will fake you out. they will drop there head or look off and then jerk there head back and try to catch you moving. so make sure they are not doing this before you move, then try to move real slow so they dont pick up your movement.

another thing i do that seems to work for me. i wash all the clothes that im going to wear hunting in nothing but baking soda. even my undies. but i have been blessed with getting deer and some of them right under my stand. so im a firm believer in soda helping get rid of human scent. but scent control is really up to you. good luck and wish you well on your hunt. 

one more little thing if you shoot a deer with a 410 dont go after it right away. give the little slug time to do its job. if you see the deer go down still wait a few minutes and watch for movement. if you jump a wounded deer sometimes he will go a long way before bedding again
sherman


----------

